# In USA with expired FM3



## mht (Sep 8, 2011)

My wife and I had planned to live in Mexico. We had just arrived when her mother fell ill. My wife returned to the US. The new plan was for me to stay in Mexico, get my fm3, and set us up with an apartment for when my wife could return. I got my fm3 and then visited my wife and mother-in-law in the USA. My mother-in-law was diagnosed with cancer and with a long battle ahead of her. We decided that it was best to stay in the USA.

I still have the fm3 in my possession, since at the time of my departure I had been planning to return to Mexico . It is now 4 months beyond expiration and I will not be returning to live in Mexico.

Should I send my fm3 ID card to someone? Should I cut it up? Forget about it?

Sometime in the distant future, would this complicate any future travel to Mexico as tourists?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Don't send it anywhere and definitely don't cut it up. There is a fine for being late in renewing and that would only make the situation worse for you when you do return to Mexico.

Instead, take your INM documents to the nearest Mexican Consulate, explain your situation and ask them to cancel the documents, so that you can get new ones whenever you are able to return to Mexico. That way, you may even escape being fined at all.

I hope that you don't still have an 'importada temporal' sticker and paperwork for your car; that is a bit more difficult to correct and can lead to complications later. If you do, be sure to use that car to go to the consulate & see if they can remove it and give you a receipt. They'll have to inspect the car.


----------

